# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Bu da İngiliz 'Ebu Garip'i

## bozok

*Bu da İngiliz 'Ebu Garip'i*

*16.2.2010 / VATAN GZT.*



_Irak’ta Amerikan askerlerinin Ebu Garip cezaevinde uyguladığı işkencelere benzer manzaraların İngiliz askerleri tarafından da yaşatıldığı ortaya çıktı._ 

Irak’ta Amerikan askerlerinin Ebu Garip cezaevinde uyguladığı işkencelere benzer manzaraların İngiliz askerleri tarafından da yaşatıldığı ortaya çıktı. 2003 yılında Iraklı esirlere işkence yaptığı gerekçesiyle 7 yıldır yargılanan İngiliz Albay *Jorge Mendonca’*nın önceki günkü duruşmasında ortaya yeni bir fotoğraf çıktı.

Daily Mail tarafından yayınlanan yeni fotoğrafta, bağrı açık bir İngiliz askeri, gözleri ve başı tamamen bantlanmış bir Iraklı esirin saçından tutarak poz verirken görülüyor.

Albay Mendonca, 2003 yılında Baha Musa adlı Iraklı bir resepsiyon görevlisinin ölümünden dolayı yargılanıyor. Mendonca, başında bulunduğu Lancachire Tugayı 1. Taburu’nun (1QLR) sorumluluğundaki gözaltı merkezinde işkence yapıldığından haberi olmadığını ve subaylarının bu tip olayları kendisinden gizlemiş olabileceğini iddia ediyor.

Baha Musa adlı resepsiyon görevlisi Basra’daki İbni El Hayham Oteli’nden alındıktan sonra İngiliz üssüne götürülmüş ve birkaç gün sonra öldüğü açıklanmıştı. Olay üzerine üs komutanı Albay Mendonca hakkında işkence davası açılmıştı.

İngiliz basınında çıkan son skandal fotoğrafın da Albay Mendonca’nın komuta ettiği *1QLR birliğinde* çekildiği ortaya çıktı.

Son fotoğrafın, hem başında bulunduğu üste işkence yapıldığından haberi olmadığını söyleyen albayın durumunu hem de bugünlerde Afganistan’da çatışan İngiliz ordusunun imajını zora sokacağı belirtiliyor.




...

----------

